
Show HN: Ask recurring questions and get aggregated answers in your email - jujodi
https://keyory.com
======
jujodi
I've worked in a cross functional organization as a product manager for about
8 years now and I finally feel as though I can articulate a need that has
existed for quite some time. There are a few problems.

    
    
      * Someone isn't asking a question to team members that should be asked on a regular basis
      * Someone is manually asking a question to team members on a regular basis
      * Someone is asking a question during a meeting that should be asked before or after the meeting
    

Here are some examples of these types of questions

    
    
      * As a team leader - Is there anything you'd like me to specifically address to the team during our weekly status meeting?
      * As a sales manager - What feedback did you hear from customers this week about our product?
      * As a product owner - What do you think should be our top 5 priorities for the next 3 sprints?
      * As a scrum master - Is there anything that is blocking your current objectives?
    

There's an interesting side effect of not asking these questions regularly and
asynchronously. Instead of getting the best answers from the group, you get
the perspective of the loudest, fastest talking person in the meeting and it
becomes the focus of discussion.

We built Keyory to solve this problem. You can ask recurring questions to a
group of people and have the aggregated responses delivered right to your
inbox. You can configure your questions to be sent out daily on specific days,
weekly, biweekly, or even monthly on the first day of a month. Then you forget
about it and read the answers all in one place, in your email.

~~~
tmpz22
Amazing concept. As an engineering manager, the main cause of my drinking is
juniors NOT asking questions either for an immediate blocking issue or for a
very clear learning opportunity.

I imagine for many questions are not asked in order to reduce or delay doing
actual work. It'll be interesting to see what excuses remain after
implementing a solution like this.

~~~
jujodi
Thanks! And they can't say you never asked if they needed help either. Keyory
won't solve your people problem though, unfortunately

------
jujodi
Whoever signed up support@keyory.com, I confirmed your email, enjoy lol

------
whoisjuan
Reminds of an internal Amazon system that would pop-up a question every
morning when you open your computer asking some bullshit HR or “culture”
question. Man, I hated that thing.

~~~
jujodi
I hope nobody uses it like that! One thing we've done is made it so the
recipients of questions have to explicitly subscribe to them, otherwise
they'll never actually receive the question in their email. They can do that
by just clicking a "subscribe to question" link that goes out when the
question is created or users are added

------
somberi
I wish I can upvote this more than once. Very useful service and congrats on
launching this.

Your challenge is, I am afraid, is in finding a manager who forces the teams
to use it _constantly_ as opposed to just a few iterations and the usage fades
away. Not because your product is not good, but humans often do not stick to
routines. My intention is not to come across negative, but to implore you to
design-solve a implicit loop inside the product.

~~~
jujodi
Thanks for the feedback, that's definitely something we need to consider

------
testcase_delta
Basecamp (the project management software) has this as a built-in feature. My
company is small enough that I always disable it. As we add more people and
lean more into remote work I'll probably give it a try.

~~~
jujodi
Yep, I think that makes sense for Basecamp users. We're differentiated by the
fact that you don't need to be a paid user in a closed ecosystem to be able to
check in. Everyone is already an email user and only the asker is a paid user
if they're asking enough questions to enough people. We have smaller teams in
product development using Basecamp but aren't paying for other teams
(operations, sales) to access our projects since they're just
design/development focused

------
1123581321
This is really useful! Nice work on keeping the service simple and thanks for
the really clear data usage detail. I really like this feature in Basecamp,
but not every situation warrants a project management tool.

Edit: any plans to allow sending the email to everyone? It can just be
forwarded in the meantime, of course.

~~~
jujodi
We released this feature.

~~~
1123581321
Nice! Looking at it now.

------
Syzygies
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aardvark_(search_engine)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aardvark_\(search_engine\))

------
jujodi
Based on some of the great feedback we added a "How it Works" page to describe
the problem we're solving in detail and how to test out its value without even
trying Keyory. I will say the more I write about this and by the questions I
see some people asking their teams on Keyory, people definitely get it.
[https://keyory.com/home/how](https://keyory.com/home/how)

------
nhumrich
Or, you could just use slack. It has a recurring message thing as well, which
you can set on a channel.

~~~
jujodi
Not everyone uses slack. In most mid/large size companies people are still
using email. Keyory helps bridge that gap between functional teams using slack
and leadership teams using email. Everyone gets to stay in the loop.

~~~
Fiveplus
>in most mid/large size companies people are still using email.

Is slack usually associated with start ups and small companies?

~~~
conductr
For me, yes that’s my experience. Older/bigger companies built communication
habits on email and maybe an IM solution. I even see IM fairly underutilized
except for “wanna grab lunch?” type conversation or in big offices “got a
minute to talk?” for impromptus

------
ArtDev
Clever. Could be useful for people who do a lot of email.

~~~
jujodi
Thanks!

------
ArtDev
I just read that as "aggravated".

So, I get aggravated answers in my email. Yay?

~~~
jujodi
Great now I have to choose a new word. And make sure it doesn't say aggravated
anywhere hah

~~~
ta999999171
Collated.

